# The four masks



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

So anyone who saw me the last day of Hauntcon saw me running around with four mask. You might have even been asked if I could paint them with acrylics. Well I finished them today and thought you might like to see what I did. Now lets see if I can actually get the picture in the post. I'll do it as attachments for now untill I remember how to work photobucket.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Ohhh, ahhh, Great detail!!!


----------



## VillaHaunter (Jul 13, 2011)

Looks great.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Copy and paste the IMG Code from Photobucket and you'll be gold, Queen

Dragon faces - always in good taste:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: QueenRuby, those masks are awesome! Great job with the painting technique...what are you using them for? A prop? Wall art? The possibilities are endless! Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Wall art mainly. You know to set the mood.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Very Nice! I love the color palette and how individual each mask looks. I know you are tickled with the outcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Those look great! You bought them at Hauntcon? I have got to get to one of those things some year.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

scareme said:


> Those look great! You bought them at Hauntcon? I have got to get to one of those things some year.


Yha Specter Studios had a bunch of un painted and slightly damaged mask for sale the whole week end. Then they took the left overs to the garage sale and dropped their prices even more.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Should I make the pices of wood they are on look more stone like?


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

They look great!!! I guess the base finish really depends on where you plan to use them.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Those are really nice! The finish you did is perfect!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

fantastic job on those!


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Why thank you. I've been working on a couple of other props but don't have them done yet. though I did get my guiltine fixed. Yay me.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

nice job


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

You did a great job painting these, very cool!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

NICE!!!! Love it!!


----------

